# Honda Accord bogs out, and dies! please help :)



## jpoorte (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1999 honda accord 4 cyl. I have been having this problem for months now. I don't know how it initially started, but I hope someone can help me. 

Sometimes when i get in my car and i am going to work, or when i get off of work, I stop at the gas station or something. I run in get my stuff and come out. I start my car and it seems like it is fine, but 5-10 sec later it just bogs out and dies. I try to start it again and it wont start. I keep trying to start the vehicle and it just won't start. So i take the keys out and just wait about 5 min sometimes 10, and the car finally starts. I am able to proceed home or to my next destination. If i stop at another store or something, i come back out and start my car and it does it again. I have to wait 5 min to start my car because it just won't start.

One time I was driving on the freeway, and exited it sitting at the stop light at idle speed and all of a sudden the car just bogged out and died. I pushed the car off to the side of the road and tried to start it, but no luck. Getting ready to call my wife and i tried to start it again, and it started. 

I was told by different people that it is my fuel pump or fuel filter. Come to find out, there is no fuel filter in the vehicle. It is a fuel strainer located in the gas tank. So i tried it and changed out my fuel pump and fuel strainer. I thought everything was ok, and 3 days later i run into the same problem. I stopped at the gas station for food, come out to start my car, put it in reverse, and it died. I kept trying to start it, and it didn't start until 5 min later when i just let the car sit. 

I don't have a whole lot of knowledge about cars. Hopefully someone can help me out!

thanks a lot
Jesse


----------



## Jader (Dec 3, 2007)

This car does have a fuel filter, but that's probably not the problem. It's down under the brake master cylinder at the base of the firewall. Imagine at the base of the foot pedals but on the other side of the firewall. It's very hard to change and is a lifetime unit that is not recommended to ever change. 

The problem is probably your main EFI relay. It controls the Fuel pump and fuel injectors among other things. They have a problem with the internal printed circuit board, the solder cracks. That's why the problem is intermittent, temperature differences cause the cracks to open and close. It's located up above the brake pedal on the left side of the steering column under the dash. It has a gray cover with a black or brown bottom and measures about 1-1/4" x 1-1/4" x 2-1/2". It has a large 8 pin connector. Sometimes it's buried underneath the cruise control module, another grey box about 5"x5"x1". 

Pull it out (difficult) and pull the cover off. Under bright light with good eyesite or magnification you can see circular cracks around 2 or more of the pins that stick through the solder. Carefully take a solder gun and remelt them. Or you can buy a new one for about $50.00. 

Google "main relay" + Accord + 99, you'll get some hits.


----------



## hac327 (Dec 9, 2007)

do you get a strong smell of fuel when it finnaly starts back up?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening Jesse, your symptom sounds like a real nuisance.

I have a feeling you may be losing ignition for some odd reason.

A bit of a trick can be used to see if this might be the case by using a small portable AM radio.

Tune the radio to the low end of the AM band, open the bonnet and determine a suitable area where you can hear the "click-clack" of the ignition firing in the radio.
You will determine an area where most of the alternator noise is reduced and the "click-clack" very apparent.

Remember this postion and orientation of the radio when everything is operating normally.

Now drive the machine to allow the problem to happen, when it does lift the bonnet and carry out the same procedure while someone cranks the machine, the "click-clack" should be evident whilst the engine is cranked. (plus other noise of the starter motor)

If no "click-clack" is apparent we can assume the vehicle is losing ingnition, or ignition power for some odd reason.

Sounds odd, but can be very helpful without pulling things apart.

The spark plug leads radiate noise when the bonnet is open, this is easily heard with an AM radio.

Cheers, qldit.
.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with jader. Seen this problem many times.If and when it dies and your stuck try tapping on the area above your hood release handle handle to rattle the relay untill you get it fixed.The relay in theory is not hard to change just hard to get at in the dash above your hood release handle.Iv'e found the relay readily availble at parts stores and honda dealers. Good luck.


----------



## jpoorte (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I have been told several times that it is the main relay located under the dash. I wish i had looked into it as much as I did after I changed the fuel pump. But who knows, maybe i helped the fuel system.

I have spoke to several different car mechanics and you are right Jedar. The Main relay is the problem. I will change it when i get the time. But im glad the problem hasn't arrived in several days. You are another to verify that this is the problem and i really appreciate your help!! :grin: It just makes me feel a lot better about changing the relay out. Thanks again


Also, I don't get a strong smell of fuel when i start the car. Ruling out vapor lock or the car bein flooded.
Jesse:wave:


----------



## jonathangoff (Mar 27, 2010)

*1991 Accord also dies...*

I have a '91 Accord LX, 4dr. My car is having almost the same issues....except, my car dies while I'm driving 70mph down the highway and then I have gotten it to restart about 3 times and then it is completely dead and will not start. 

It was first diagnosed as the fuel pump (it was not my normal Honda mechanic). Since the diagnose, 2 new fuel pumps have been put it and the problem has not gotten any better and within one day, my car is dead again. 

I have had my Honda mechanic and the Honda dealership look at it and they both said that they checked everything from the computer to the relay to the filters and everything looks good...it is just a bad fuel pump. 

My question is.....what is causing my fuel pumps to die SO quickly? I don't want to put another pump in when they last 2 have died almost immediately. 

Any suggestions??? Thanks.....Jonathan


----------

